# 6 five week old dumbo boys need a home! (FL)



## swoozy (Dec 26, 2013)

Having trouble finding homes for a unexpected litter. I have no where to put these poor boys so they are stuck in a 10 gallon with a cage topper till I can find them all a home. I can only keep them here another week before I have to turn them over to a pet store, which I really really do not want to have to do! 
I'm in the Orlando Florida area if anyone is interested!


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

Aww :c I've been looking for two baby boys, but I'm in Birmingham, AL. Kind of a drive :c Hope they find homes! I love dumbo babies!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Post photos on the Florida Rat Community on Facebook. There are always people looking for new rats there. Also, you can contact Michelle at Hope Ranch Animal Rescue in Orlando - she might take them so you don't have to give them to a pet store. The Tampa Bay SPCA will take them, too. For heaven's sake don't give them to a pet store!


----------



## tok (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you still looking for homes?


----------



## swoozy (Dec 26, 2013)

Sorry all but my housemates gave me no other options and as much as I wanted to keep and find them all amazing homes I couldn't keep them any longer.  
I rescued 2 girls to start out with and ended up with 14 and it wasn't fair to anyone since they didn't like the fact that I was bringing home rats in the first place.. and I defiantly don't have the money or time to buy a new separate DCN cage for the 6 boys from the 8 girls I now have.  

The pet shop I brought them to still has them all available, so if anyone at all is interested in them I will be more than happy to PM you and give you the number!


----------



## swoozy (Dec 26, 2013)

I had to surrender them to a pet shop.


----------



## naley_2006 (Aug 19, 2013)

You could have easily separated your DCN into two SNs for the boys and girls until you found them good homes.


----------

